# Baby Bristlenose pleco advice



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,

so I'm at my dads in Germany right now and he recently bought a used 30g or so aquarium with fish and everything. With the fish there where three bristlenose plecos, of which one had babies. We put all the baby plecos (around 21) in a breeding net while I set up a tank for them over the past couple of days. The babies are now currently in a heated, and filtered, bare bottom tank with a bunch of free floating fresh water plants, no clue what species of plant but it grows like weeds so it must be great at removing waste. 

Anyways, the babies have been in the tank for a day now and are doing great, none died. I'm just feeding them pleco algae pellets. Any special care tips I should know about?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fry are very fragile. Clean water, and do water changes a couple times a week. Helps them grow faster. Feed multiple times.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Alright, been feeding twice a day so far. I'll clean the aquarium tomorrow.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they need a varied diet...along with the algae pellets they will also need some meaty type foods..earthworm sticks or shrimp pellets or something of that sort...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Alright, thanks. I got some shrimp pellets I can feed them, how long will they take to grow around lets say 5cm? Selling size?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about 3 months or so..that is if regular water changes are done..the more water changes you do , the faster they grow..
and feed them 3-5 times a day....babies of all kinds need to be fed often..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

alright, thanks you two


----------

